# Editing in Silver Efex Pro



## yorkiemom (May 14, 2013)

For some reason, when I try to edit a photo in Silver Efex, it just duplicates the photo but doesn't actually go into the program to edit. No problem with Topaz plug-in and usually I don't have a problem with LR but I can't get the photo into Silver Efex. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 14, 2013)

Have you got the latest Silver Efex updates Norma?  You might need to ask Nik about that one.


----------



## yorkiemom (May 14, 2013)

Okay. Will do. Thanks.


----------

